# A Woma question please



## Endeavour (Feb 18, 2016)

My female Woma Python is seeking out the hottest parts of her enclosure which is not like her. Could this be a tell tale sign she may be gravid?.

Many thanks 

Endeavour

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone on here breed Womas?.

Many thanks

Endeavour

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vATndqkDTGs

- - - Updated - - -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vATndqkDTGs

Many thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Has to be worth another go

Many thanks

Endeavour


----------

